# I have an interview monday



## moose2008 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a interview coming up and first off I'm very nervous about it. Secondly for the interview I was thinking about bringing my resume, high school diploma, techPrep degree, and my OSHA training certificate. Does that seem like too much? or the more I bring the better?


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

You can bring it, but I doubt they will look. If the opportunity comes up, mention those qualifications. 

I would expect they have had you sign to get your hs transcripts released? Makes the diploma irrelevant.

Apprenticship will probably include OSHA 10 and 30, but having it already is not a bad thing.

Whatever the tech degree is, if you got good grades and made it to class regularly it will be an advantage IMO. Committee is often concerned guys cannot cut the classroom stuff.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tell them you've got no problem being on unemployment.  Sorry I wish you good luck. I just got laid off after being back to work for 1 month.


----------



## moose2008 (Sep 8, 2011)

One more dumb question about the interview. If they decided to not hiring me after the interview, what happens than? do I have to reapply in 6 months and take the test again?


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Not sure if you would reapply or not. Probably depends on the local.

Often it is a sign to go out and work non union a little while to get a little experience and convince them you are serious about electrical work.

If you do not get selected but are in the running, I bet they will tell you what to do next.


----------



## Benjamin Franklin (Jun 8, 2011)

How did your interview go?

My interview is coming up next Monday.

I am pretty nervous and surprised I passed the aptitude test as everyone was telling me it was common to take the test a few times before getting an interview.

I really hope I make it and I hope you made it too!


----------



## Benjamin Franklin (Jun 8, 2011)

Just took the interview and think most things went well.

Told them that I have a burning desire to become an electrician.

Choked up on one question though:

"What attracts you to electricity?"

I was caught off guard and said, get this...

"BECAUSE IT'S DANGEROUS" 

Realized how dumb that sounded right after I said it and my mind went blank :bangin:
They were like "Oh, Danger?".

I tried to save myself by saying that it is complex and needs to be respected and studied safely. Name dropped my Uncle too but not sure how much pull that will have since he is retired... :whistling2:

I also told them that I worked at a small telecom for 3 years and after I said that it sounded like they were trying to convince me to take the Telecommunications path and not the inside journeyman path. I told them that inside journeyman seems like it has more room for growth and I wanted to learn something new.

Oh well, now I just have to pray and cross my fingers that I get in.:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Benjamin Franklin said:


> Choked up on one question though:
> 
> "What attracts you to electricity?"
> 
> ...


:laughing: That's funny, but don't dwell on it. Probably the #1 worst answer you could have given, but everyone is entitled to a bone-head answer or two in an interview. Being good at interviews takes practice. Go to all of them that you can, even if it's not a job you're 100% hip about, then you'll be in practice for when you do sit across the desk from the HR guy at your dream job.


----------

